# DE FET - which day to have transfer?



## Tottie (Aug 10, 2006)

Hi Ladies

I've just had a BFN from my first DE cycle and thankfully we have some frosties, which I am going back for asap (just waiting for AF to show up and then I will be straight back on the estrogen patches).

The clinic says I can choose which day I'd like ET (between days 12 and 15 of my cycle, although they say it can be later if I prefer).  

During my last cycle, my lining was 4mm on day 7 and then, with an increase of estrogen patches, 8mm on day 10.

My question is, given that my cycle is always 25 days, is it better to try and time ET to coincide with the day on which I would have ovulated naturally or does it not make any difference and should my main concern be waiting until my lining is nice and thick at a steady pace rather than boosting it more quickly with extra estrogen?

Hope that makes sense! Thanks for any advice.
Tottie xx


----------



## drownedgirl (Nov 12, 2006)

I worried in my cycle just gone because my lining took ages to thicken... and we ended up doing a blast transfer on cd27! But with a medicated FET, there's no ovulation, so I don't think it makes any difference. As long as you stay on oestrogen long enough to thicken the lining, and start progesterone at the time the eggs would have ovulated.. then your body should be in sync.

As I say, i worried about just that.. but our Cd27 transfer worked!


----------



## Tottie (Aug 10, 2006)

Thanks Drowned Girl, that makes complete sense and I'm glad I don't have to stress about days as my lining takes a while to thicken too.

Congratulations too! Your success is the kind of inspiration that keeps us going.
Hope you have a very happy and healthy pregnancy.
Tottie x


----------



## drownedgirl (Nov 12, 2006)

Tottie said:


> Congratulations too! Your success is the kind of inspiration that keeps us going.
> Hope you have a very happy and healthy pregnancy.
> Tottie x


Aww, thankyou. It will be a good few weeks before I stop worrying about mc, of course...


----------

